# Preparing for November?



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

Fast forward several months. Regardless of who wins the election, there's bound to be some "unhappy" people. (Not really sure how to quantify it, but this one seems a bit hotter than normal.) So, I'm concerned that we will have some disruption to our daily routines, possibly more. 

Could be as simple as a very dark public mood, resulting in lost productivity, increased domestic squabbles, and a lack of confidence in rule of law; blockage of surface streets due to unhappy people letting their voices be heard en masse, possibly resulting in stoppages in the Just-In-Time pipeline, or even opportunists striking at fragile infrastructure. 

Or I may be making a mountain out of a molehill. Hope so. 

But, after careful analysis, we're putting up an extra cord of firewood and are taking advantage of low gasoline prices to store more fuel for the generator, if need be. Also stocking an extra month of critter feed, and thinking about increasing the depth of our prescription medicine storage. 

Regardless, is anyone else taking extra steps to prepare, or ramping up timelines? Any recommendations, memories, or observations you'd care to share?

Thanks in advance for reading the ramblings of an increasingly aware but still slowly boiling frog.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Why not prepare? Y2K and 2012 are two examples of potential problems. While I was not particularly worried about either I used both as dry runs for my prepping. The push I implemented left me better prepared. You have a valid concern. Many people have prepared for disasters that did not happen. They then felt stupid and decided the whole prepping idea was stupid. Don't fall into that trap. Be prepared for a disaster. Have the election as your goal but be prepared for life to go on as usual.

Personally, I am more concerned about a long death spiral like Venezuela or Greece. I don't discount your concerns as I am using the election as a cutoff test date for certain preps. Hope for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## defaultCharacter (Apr 25, 2012)

*Food... how to prep easy.*

Hi Caribou,
I have not posted here in a long time, and my notes below may already be on the forum somewhere, but I can't find them in a post...

I have GRAVE concerns about where things are going. Also -- I recently read a Kindle book that inspired me to think about my own preps: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LV9F82E

But I would urge folks to just try to stock up on food! At less than $1.00 per day per adult!!!

Below is the post I made in 2013:
--------------------------

Hi all,

At first I was buying the #10 cans like the kind you can get from Mountain House,
but that got too expensive (at anywhere from $25 to $35 per can, with about 10 servings each),
so I did research and have managed to save a lot of $.
I am now no longer really in favor of the #10 cans as a primary way of prepping from a budget standpoint.
If you don't have time to spend prepping, then simply buying a couple of the cans can be an answer, however.

I bought dry pinto beans and white rice in bulk and have stored these for the long term (in
food grade buckets/mylar bags/oxygen absorbers... see this video on how to do it: 



 ).
Rice & beans aren't that exciting, but combined, they are a complete protein, and you won't starve.

I was inspired by this thread to do some calculations, and here's what I came up with.

Meal/Cost, Nutrition info:

Beans:
Shelf Life: 30 years (at 70F)

Cost: 25 lbs. $21.49 at Costco

Per 8 oz (cooked) serving (4 oz dry):
$0.215 per serving
15 g protein per serving
245 cal. per serving

Rice:
Shelf Life: 10 years (at 70F)

Cost: 50 lbs. $20.99 at Costco

Per 8 oz (cooked) serving (4 oz dry):
$0.105 per serving
4 g protein per serving
240 cal. per serving

Total Per Serving: $0.32, 485 calories, 19 g protein

At 3X per day, that's $.96, 1455 calories, 57 g protein

So I would say you'd save a lot more $ buying dry food like this (and make sure you have water and a way of cooking it!!!
I suppose you could just soak and eat it as is, without cooking... but that doesn't sound very tasty).

You'd have to factor in the cost of the mylar bags, oxygen absorbers, buckets, but that still ends up just being a few more pennies.
Of course living off of rice & beans
isn't exactly nutritionally complete (and pretty bland).
You'd need to figure out how to spice this up and add other
items for variety. I bought some tomato powder, minced/dried onion and other spices to add. Since I don't have a
dehydrator (I should probably get one, not sure), I bought some freeze-dried fruit & vegetables at
emergencyessentials.com, which we'd use to add to some of the meals.

I have other foods stored, but I just wanted to give the OP some food for thought. 

Also, I would point out that while the protein powder might seem to have enough calories and protein,
you definitely aren't getting much bulk, and might end up feeling hungry all the time. Kind of like
eating a single protein bar for lunch. 

Oh yeah -- a note on the shelf life. I got the estimates from http://survivalacres.com/information/shelflife.html,
but that doesn't include the fact that I stored them in the mylar with the O2 absorbers; I'm sure the food'll stay
good much longer.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

Agreed, Caribou. 
We have short, mid, and long range goals, which are useful in the planning process. Most of that is best-case scenario, in support of our chosen lifestyle. 
What I'm feeling is different, like there's potential danger from both sides. 2012 was in the Tinfoil zone, and Y2K seemed like a fire sale in advance. 
Maybe I'm just getting fed up. 
Think its cyclical? 

Looks like a good read, DC. 
You may also enjoy this book: "We Knew They Were Coming" by Ira Tabankin (Author), Dianne Mayhew (Editor) 
Understand the author is pretty active on forums like this one. 


Do either of you have any reliable indicators you watch to gauge the seriousness of a potential event in your areas? 
For example, I know that things are getting bleak when the farmers' market a few miles away gets robbed, instead of the bar directly across the highway from it.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I have been a Christian for 44 years, and the Lord began showing us in 1988 that things would get really bad. We began "prepping" at that time, before there was such a word.

I never considered Y2K as a non-event. A lot of committed Christians packed up and moved to the country in advance of Y2K. A lot of those stayed after Y2K. They turned to raising livestock, living off the grid, etc. Even now, if you go to a goat show or a county fair, a lot of the herd names are biblical: Hope of Glory, Price of the Field, and Faithful Farm. I figured God used Y2K to drop-kick his people out of the cities -- as many as were listening to the promptings of His Holy Spirit.

That said, my preparations generally follow two paths: Making ready to grow/raise my own food (gardening with open-pollinated seeds, raising small livestock) and buying extra cans at the grocery store. I don't see the food in my pantry as a long-term storage of 10-12 years. I see it as enough to get us over the initial hump, until we can plant more, grow more, locate wild edibles (which I've learned to identify), or maybe move to a different, more secure location.

An extra flat of canned vegies from Save-A-Lot might cost $7-8, and if you get one extra flat every time you buy groceries, that stacks up fast.

I don't know what might happen in November. I honestly don't think the s will htf without some outside spark -- declaration of martial law, attack from another nation, etc. No matter if there are riots, they will not be enough to stir the populace as a whole without something else to push it all over the top. What it might be, I don't know, or even if it will materialize at all.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I do not see that big of a deal, no matter who wins.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Griff said:


> Agreed, Caribou.
> We have short, mid, and long range goals, which are useful in the planning process. Most of that is best-case scenario, in support of our chosen lifestyle.
> What I'm feeling is different. 2012 was in the Tinfoil zone, and Y2K seemed like a fire sale in advance.
> Maybe I'm just getting fed up.
> ...


You will see "store what you eat, eat what you store" around here a lot. There are many good reasons for that. For example, I have been prepping for decades but have only had to rely on them once. That was due to illness. If I had had to rely on the same industrial casserole week in and week out I'd have been far unhappier than I already was. Also, I am constantly eating my stores and replacing with fresh. The wife love that she rarely has to make an emergency trip to the market. Being able to wait for the next sale also saves us a bunch.

All emergencies are individual. Whether it is an illness, regional flood, or global depression it is how it affects you that makes it an emergency. My preps are designed to allow me to continue on in as close to what I consider normal as I can. When I had my heart attack a few years back all that changed was my income. Thirty years before that I was sick and unable to work for eight months and things got pretty thin with my six months or less worth of preps.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Depending on who wins the election, certain legal items may well become illegal overnight by an edict from the POTUS. My recommendation is to stock up on those items in question and any ancillary equipment that may be needed to operate or maintain them.

There are certain obvious items that come to mind but, there are other things that may also be deemed inappropriate for us peaons to posess. Stock up now.


----------



## pmondo (Jul 15, 2016)

GF says I got too much in preps I told her when the supermarkets close for good you wont say that
Bring it on lots of ammo even more in food


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

We continuously stock up on food and water. having a stockpile does allow us to take advantage of sales and we do. I am currently stocking additional ammo and preparing to purchase additional firearms. Setting aside cash to make quick purchases, prior to an inaugural. Plan (A) GOP win = more food. Plan (B) DEM win = more ammo and firearms. People in the streets, extra points. OOP's. :laugh:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't expect much drama over the election but we'll be fine if there is. I prep so I don't have to worry about what might happen or try to keep an eye everything that could go wrong. My family will have what they need regardless so we just live our lives. Hopefully we'll be moved out to the property before the elections but if not we'll still be fine. We have goals & projects we're working on, skills we're learning & many more we'd like to learn. We have stuff we'd like to acquire that's still on the list. We'll likely never get all of it done & be "completely" ready.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

If A is elected and pulls a bone headed unconstitutional move right out of the gate, I fear that will be the straw that breaks the camels back.

If B is elected then the end times will be postponed for a little while longer.

The above is why I'm working resolving our weakness and finishing our backup plans.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I think that while a person doesn't need to go crazy when presented with what seems to be an obvious potential hard time, it is prudent to put by a little extra for a shake up. 
From north of the border, the up coming presidential election is viewed as a potential game changer, with just about as many opinions of the outcome as there are people to discuss it with. From these discussions (mostly with other business owners or people in supervisory positions in business) the common theme is that either choice will weaken the US dollar.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

I suppose my ultimate goal in all of this would be to get to where it didn't matter who was in charge, as we'd be self-sufficient yet still under the radar. 
That would be a nice retirement.
Gonna take a bit more time dealing with society to get there, though. 
Probably have to work on minimize / triage actions in the mean time. 

Thanks to everyone who's replied. I'm learning a lot from your advice and examples.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Griff said:


> ...we're putting up an extra cord of firewood and are taking advantage of low gasoline prices to store more fuel for the generator, if need be. Also stocking an extra month of critter feed, and thinking about increasing the depth of our prescription medicine storage.


I don't see how you can go wrong in taking this steps, regardless of how November turns out.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

We're ready for most things. As for the election I feel like the choices are either take a big bite of dog crap or even a bigger bite of cat crap....


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Beans, bullets an band aids.


----------



## Rain23 (Jul 18, 2011)

Agree with you there is definitely cause for concern, but the last 10 years have had so many ups and downs that I think we'll just keep doing what we're doing.

One thing I'm happy to see is how people in my low income neighborhood are thinking about food stability, from just pots of herbs to a whole front and back yard of produce and chickens. I was admiring a fine stand of urban corn, and the lady said "You got to look after your family and your friends. If they can't even run a war right, who's to say they won't screw up the food cards?" We talked a little bit about how Venezuela (a country she vaguely had heard of) made bad choices and now the people who were promised social benefits for their vote are now starving. Then she told me "I've got a tiller. Call me if you want help with your garden. I'm trying to do the whole neighborhood like mine." Her theory is if everyone stores up some, even the folks on food cards, we could weather a few months of disruption or something like the Ferguson riots without being forced to rely on "the same people that _cause_ the trouble being in charge of us."

There's no way we can live on what we produce here, but it gives me hope that people totally dependent on the government for food, shelter, clothing, medical -- everything, are starting to ask questions. Those who traditionally vote for the candidate who offers the most bread and circuses are starting to prep for the possibility they are being fed a load of horse manure by both sides. Well, let me rephrase that, a load of hot air. Horse manure would actually be worth something to us.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Personal responsibility and helping your neighbor in a time of need.

What a concept.

It seems I've heard that one somewhere before.

Oh, The Holy Bible, looks like it's not just some useless tome after all.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't prep per se for any specific scenario outside of having gear for a NBC type situation. I've found that having the three B's catagories pretty much cover 99.9% of scenerios.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

The water is hot and getting hotter. Best to prepare now. There is so much I would like to do but can't. Guess I'll keep chugging along with plan A.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We hope to learn to grow beans ,greens and potatoes. Like somebody else here said a good staple diet. We didn't plant many potatoes or beans because we canned so many beans and potatoes were cheap at store. But now we are learnign to grow them.

Not much food to put up lately, spent money on other things that are important.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

According to many web sites and doctors we should drink about ¾ of a gallon of water daily or about 270 gallons a year under normal conditions, no stress, no heat, no activities, so keeping this in mind, 1 cup of rice needs 2 cups of water or 16 oz ,beans required more ;that`s a lot of water. And that`s not including sanitation, cleaning, showers, watching the new truck, etc .So how much water do you have? You have to take into account cooking the dry goods that you have so carefully stored; they will do you no good without water, just 45 gallons a year to just cook 1 cup of rice per day, not including the beans or meat or the dishes. Water is critical and is never calculated properly, we assume we will have it but you know what happens when you ass-ume .So if you are prepping for a Dooms Day scenario or major issues after the elections or a grid down syndrome, you better have lots of water, or a very expensive water desalination system if you lived near the ocean like me. And my group has one already.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I think Crackbottom Louis was talking about the frog in the pot...the water getting hotter. (things getting worse). Not really about how much water to store.

But, Bless your heart anyway.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

A lot of great information and suggestions here. Thanks to all who have contributed so far. 

A new question, still related to my original: If you're not doing anything different than your usual preparations and maintenance, is it because you're already set, or just don't see the need? 

Please don't misunderstand. I'm not looking to set up an alarmist echo chamber, just trying to figure what I'm missing, or where I may be over-reacting (or would that be over-planning?) Mom says she's too old and set in her ways to care any more, and Dad's been gone for a while, so I can't ask them. Lots of good memories and lessons, though.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

It's easy to get caught up in current events and panic buy. I try not to do this as I have a steady plan I follow and find when I get off track by buying too much or too little I tend to lapse more dramatically. Slow and steady wins the race for me. Plus I have to explain unusual expenditures to the wife who is on board but not on board for dramatic swings. Best to chug along. Before you know it you'll be ahead of the game. Now, if I hit the lottery........


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

There are a few things that I might speed up slightly but not much. Like I said, I use periods like this as a test. Each time I am better prepared. I don't expect to ever be fully prepared. 

I don't worry about it because worry does not benefit me. It is a waste of energy. Stressing out makes it harder for me to accomplish my goal. It also makes prepping less fun. The more fun I have the more I want to do it. 

I've been here before without disaster happening. While I constantly prepare for the worst I do hope for the best.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

The garden is in, chickens are in, goats are in, hogs are next then cows maybe. If there is time and money after that maybe a pond to stock.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Griff said:


> A lot of great information and suggestions here. Thanks to all who have contributed so far.
> 
> A new question, still related to my original: If you're not doing anything different than your usual preparations and maintenance, is it because you're already set, or just don't see the need?
> 
> Please don't misunderstand. I'm not looking to set up an alarmist echo chamber, just trying to figure what I'm missing, or where I may be over-reacting (or would that be over-planning?) Mom says she's too old and set in her ways to care any more, and Dad's been gone for a while, so I can't ask them. Lots of good memories and lessons, though.


It's a good question, Griff. We haven't really changed our prepping plans, not because we think that we are prepared for anything that comes down the road, but because our plan has to be sustainable now, as well as when the shtf and afterwards.

If our plan was guided by the nightly news, we'd be broke and still not ready for whatever happens. As it is right now, we have enough to make it through most short term calamities without having to make much of an adjustment. We don't do a lot of long term plans, other than gardening and livestock, simply because I feel that where we live, we won't be able to protect, nor move our assets if things get really bad. That makes our next option somewhat nomadic, and we have that pretty well covered, if not an ideal plan.

We don't have a plan that is set in stone. We have what we need to change our plan on the fly and then hope that we made the right move related to what is facing us. That's all we can realistically do.

My advice is to steadily increase the items that you think you'll need, and learn as much as you can while it's free from the price of having to learn it the hard way. Knowledge weighs nothing, and is worth much more than any other item you acquire in your preps.

Hope this helped a little.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

In November I always cut an extra load of firewood, never know how bad the winter is going to be... just sayin'


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

The election is deeply divided for sure. I am a Trump supporter by default only because I cannot stand Hillary Clinton. It’s my hope that all options are on the table in preventing her from winning the election and gaining control and again residing in the White House. I think she is just that evil which means I have no choice but to vote for an egotistical self absorbed Billionaire who doesn’t have a clue but I just feel that’s a better option to buy the world more time. 

Hillary sold out the American people long ago and Karma needs to pay her a visit really soon! 


As for prepping, thankfully our family is fine and will endure. 

As a bean farmer let me say you cannot go wrong with beans; their shelf life is VERY long if properly stored. However what many people fail to consider is beans need a lot of water and heat to cook so be prepared to have plenty of fuel and water on hand to go along with the amount of beans you have stored. 

A helpful tip regarding preparing beans, 

Soaking beans in water for up to 24 hours before you cook them helps a great deal to soften them up and reduces the amount of fuel you need to use to cook them. 

Also long thin candles, you can never have enough of these and I'd suggest stocking up with several boxes and always have at least 200 of these types of candles on hand. Keep them in a dry cool place along with enough matches. 

You can get creative and take an empty plastic soda bottle and turn it upside down and leaving the plastic top screwed on cut the bottle in half about an inch and half up and this will create a cheap easy candle holder that has a base that you can use to sit it while the little ring from the plastic bottle will catch any melting wax.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

readytogo said:


> According to many web sites and doctors we should drink about ¾ of a gallon of water daily or about 270 gallons a year under normal conditions, no stress, no heat, no activities, so keeping this in mind, 1 cup of rice needs 2 cups of water or 16 oz ,beans required more ;that`s a lot of water. And that`s not including sanitation, cleaning, showers, watching the new truck, etc .So how much water do you have? You have to take into account cooking the dry goods that you have so carefully stored; they will do you no good without water, just 45 gallons a year to just cook 1 cup of rice per day, not including the beans or meat or the dishes. Water is critical and is never calculated properly, we assume we will have it but you know what happens when you ass-ume .So if you are prepping for a Dooms Day scenario or major issues after the elections or a grid down syndrome, you better have lots of water, or a very expensive water desalination system if you lived near the ocean like me. And my group has one already.


I can't imagine storing water to wash a vehicle. During an emergency water is for cooking, drinking and necessary sanitation. Showers are nice but not necessary, a bucket of water and a wash cloth will suffice.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Von Helman said:


> The election is deeply divided for sure. I am a Trump supporter by default only because I cannot stand Hillary Clinton. It's my hope that all options are on the table in preventing her from winning the election and gaining control and again residing in the White House. I think she is just that evil which means I have no choice but to vote for an egotistical self absorbed Billionaire who doesn't have a clue but I just feel that's a better option to buy the world more time.
> 
> Hillary sold out the American people long ago and Karma needs to pay her a visit really soon!
> 
> ...


 I agree. We just sowed bean seeds last week. I think the butter beans have the most protein, do you agree?


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

got my seed all sorted out for planting next year. now i'm going to work on canning meat on sale. either way ,the american people are screwed. i plan on having enough to feed my family and help others when i can.


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

defaultCharacter said:


> Hi Caribou,
> I have not posted here in a long time, and my notes below may already be on the forum somewhere, but I can't find them in a post...
> 
> I have GRAVE concerns about where things are going. Also -- I recently read a Kindle book that inspired me to think about my own preps: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LV9F82E
> ...


Looks like *Survival Acres* is no more. It's now this place. http://foodassets.com/


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> I agree. We just sowed bean seeds last week. I think the butter beans have the most protein, do you agree?


Not sure which have more protein but we grow black beans and pinto beans.

What I do know is we have a lot of beans and regardless of which ones have more protein only those individuals who prep will be eating anything with protein while others are eating dirt or stealing to feed themselves and their family.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Von Helman said:


> Not sure which have more protein but we grow black beans and pinto beans.
> 
> What I do know is we have a lot of beans and regardless of which ones have more protein only those individuals who prep will be eating anything with protein while others are eating dirt or stealing to feed themselves and their family.


  can't argue with that.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

More protein?
http://www.livestrong.com/article/291342-the-best-beans-for-protein/
Yellow soybean, edamame, navy beans, black beans,pinto beans.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/content/8-high-protein-vegetables.html

https://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/beans-legumes-highest-protein.php


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

All I know is beans are high in protein but at what levels for each different type of bean is a moot point in my book. 

Thankfully we're classified as commercial farmers due to the amount of beans we grow each year and we produce a lot of beans each yea. We eat beans at every meal and as the old saying goes, eat what you store. 

We will be eating beans and fresh meat until Jesus returns or until the day we die, whichever comes first.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't think it will be an election problem. I myself am more worried about the Russians and their troop build up on Ukraines western border. I prep as much as my finances allow, and on a pretty constant basis. I bring up the Russians simply because I think their next big move will be as our election happens.


----------



## libertyprepper3 (Aug 20, 2016)

I am new to prepping but not new to the survival mindset. I lost everything in my divorce and have been slowly getting back on my feet. I have finally been able to start on gear and I am starting with everyday carry gear and the neccessaties such as water filtration and purification, first aid, fire starting, etc... I also hope to get a couple firearms before November. I personally think we are in a race to either World War III or a complete financial collapse and both like we have never seen before. I think Russia will be involved one way or another.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Griff said:


> Fast forward several months. Regardless of who wins the election, there's bound to be some "unhappy" people. ... So, I'm concerned that we will have some disruption to our daily routines, possibly more.
> 
> ...is anyone else taking extra steps to prepare, or ramping up timelines?...


To the OP: I'm preparing as I usually do. I think everything you mentioned is good to do, and you will be glad you did it. But, the US election itself is not a motivator for me.

Domestically (in the US): If the global financial system remains functional, then the authorities will handle domestic civil unrest just fine (I don't live in a "hot" area), and we've shown we can absorb terror attacks and then soon forget about them. I'm more worried about a confluence of unprecedented economic factors that may bring down the financial system. (Already happening, as I see the word "unprecedented" being used far to often in economic analyses.) But, none of that has anything to do with the election (at least, not with immediate effect).

Internationally: Lots to worry about, but nothing that hinges on the election, I don't think...unless Putin wants to do something that he thinks he can get away with under Obama that he cannot get away with under Clinton or Trump.

So, again, I prep mostly without regard to the election itself.

Unless and until the winner of the election shows a propensity to ignore the Constitution more than prior presidents have ignored it, I don't see anything major happening.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just keep on keepin' on.

99.9% of those that have declared that they know the time and date of TEOTWAWKI have been wrong 99.9% of the time. Those that have said that you need to be prepared for what troubles may come have been right 100%.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Time to get a few things like fresh fuel for the generator ,more water , and keep track of the weather.....the tropics are active
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

Tacitus said:


> To the OP: I'm preparing as I usually do. I think everything you mentioned is good to do, and you will be glad you did it. But, the US election itself is not a motivator for me.
> 
> Domestically (in the US): If the global financial system remains functional, then the authorities will handle domestic civil unrest just fine (I don't live in a "hot" area), and we've shown we can absorb terror attacks and then soon forget about them. I'm more worried about a confluence of unprecedented economic factors that may bring down the financial system. (Already happening, as I see the word "unprecedented" being used far to often in economic analyses.) But, none of that has anything to do with the election (at least, not with immediate effect).
> 
> ...


Understood and appreciated, but let me first respond with this: "Lord, save me from your followers."

My thought is that the election results will be a catalyst for the actions of emotionally invested and fully charged supporters, with the actual politicians' potential for good or bad secondary and hopefully distant.

Granted, one is demonstrably corrupt, and the other is "unconventional", but have both chosen to sit atop a mountain of problems as unprecedented sins of the father come due. It is my opinion that those problems will not only grow legs, but already have arms, and teeth. Some might even be given to opportunism or impulsiveness.

So, again; civil unrest, breaks in the just in time pipeline, etc. Possibly short-term in duration, but potentially long term in consequence.


----------



## gilacr (Dec 30, 2013)

I really dont think the election in and of itself will be more than some spot violance. You could possibly see some market swings following the election. My concern is that outside groups may take this time to act and destroy our economy by pushing the market lower during a down swing and cause a general panic. After all it's not if but when our economy will collapse. We are just to far in debt.


----------



## libertyprepper3 (Aug 20, 2016)

I agree gilacr. I think our current system has served its purpose and will be reset to a new system. I don't know what that system will look like maybe a point to point system with no central bank or back to a gold based or other commodity based system. I think they are trying to set up a situation such as Brexit or war to blame the collapse on instead of the system running its course. Because of it is the system falling by itself the government and central banks will take the blame and they would rather blame it on war or Brexit to make it easier to control once the reset is ready to begin the new system. I think during the collapse and before the new system takes hold will be worse than the Great Depression by far.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

libertyprepper3 said:


> I agree gilacr. I think our current system has served its purpose and will be reset to a new system. I don't know what that system will look like maybe a point to point system with no central bank or back to a gold based or other commodity based system. I think they are trying to set up a situation such as Brexit or war to blame the collapse on instead of the system running its course. Because of it is the system falling by itself the government and central banks will take the blame and they would rather blame it on war or Brexit to make it easier to control once the reset is ready to begin the new system. I think during the collapse and before the new system takes hold will be worse than the Great Depression by far.


So who's the scapegoat they'd need to rally the public mood against? A focal point, if you will. Racial? Economic? For example: "It's not surprising, then, they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations." Barack Obama
Convenient, but the only problem is we still have our guns and religion, and they don't. Hasn't worked, so who's the new stooge? They need something tangible, not some vague ideology to demonize. The more pacify-able, the better, I'd think.


----------



## libertyprepper3 (Aug 20, 2016)

Well I think they use racism, anti-immigrant sentiment, religion etc... as a tool to keep the people segregated. The people are more dangerous if they are united. I think terrorism will continue to be used because it helps them to keep pushing tighter gun control and reach even further into the privacy of the people using NSA, FBI, etc.... I think a war with North Korea, Russia, and/or China will be used to cover up the reset of the economy and move to a new system. The war and whomever it is with will be the scapegoat for the collapse. That will be the rally cry of the government to get the people to follow the government like sheep.


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

Let's consider; At the end of last year (October 2015) Russia revitalized its civil defense programs and has had exercises since. Then Germany, last week, told its citizens to stockpile food, water, medicine and cash. 

The following day the Czech Republic did the same adding, "Prepare for the worst." Granted, there could have been a google translation issue there so perhaps it was more like "prepare in case of the worst."

Russia has moved 30-40 thousand troops to the western border with Ukraine and 30 thousand to the border near Belarus and Latvia.

Then, also last week, 200 M1A3 Abrams tanks were loaded on a train in eastern Germany and sent out ... somewhere, (I think Poland, because that makes sense strategically, but I have no solid sources to back that up).

Next, Finland follows Germany and Czech Republic and tells its people to gear up.

None of this, aside from a bit about the German preps, has hit the mainstream. 

So that is the EU theater of operations ... China is a whole other ball of twine. China has threatened at least two nations, Australia about a month back and just recently Japan. They have a significant military presence in the south china sea and are actively beefing that up as we speak. They are also increasing their military's size.

So maybe there is going to be a war. Maybe it will cover some sort of financial reset/change over. Maybe it will stay conventional. Maybe there is some correlation between the US elections and this buildup and maybe there isn't. Perhaps the preps are for 'terrorism' and maybe not.

All I know is, when you see a number of your neighbors packing up and heading for the hills, it can't be a bad idea to be sure you're ready for trouble too.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

icMojo said:


> Let's consider; At the end of last year (October 2015) Russia revitalized its civil defense programs and has had exercises since. Then Germany, last week, told its citizens to stockpile food, water, medicine and cash.
> 
> The following day the Czech Republic did the same adding, "Prepare for the worst." Granted, there could have been a google translation issue there so perhaps it was more like "prepare in case of the worst."
> 
> ...


Without getting too political, my hunch is that Putin wants Trump to win, as they can make deals which will probably be mutually beneficial. Also consider that Trump has all but come out and said that we will be cutting back on aid and pulling as many of our forces as possible back to CONUS. Russia's troop movements may well be positioning themselves to fill any useful voids we leave.

With the recent "immigrant problem", Russian forces would be in place to play savior and liberator of Europe. This would earn mega points for trade deals and possible basing options in willing host countries. You know Europe is addicted to foreign military aid / economic infusions, and will be jonesing hard if they have to fire up their domestic forces to take direct action.

Clinton, on the other hand, is too dirty and owes too many favors, susceptible to blackmail, deals with the devil, etc to be a useful world player. (She and her husband are also physically ill, possibly terminally, leaving some unknown quantity VP?) War with Russia or China within 9 months to distract from incompetence and scandal and/or useful crisis to make another power grab. Nobody but her elite puppet masters wants this, and with momentum moving to a US/Russia/China relationship thaw, their pawns are falling out of favor. I doubt they're going to lift a manicured finger to move the necessary dirt themselves. Any loyalists they have left would be kept close for protection purposes.

China knows our government is weak and has no real external power left. We owe them too much capital to be a threat, and they are taking advantage of this to grab (defensive) strategic land before we rebuild and are able to honor our international treaties, which may well also go the way of the threatened NATO agreement audits. They have too much to gain by keeping it peaceful to attack potential trading partners, as they want working infrastructure and economic pull if they are going to become a world super power. Again, just my thoughts.

In general, I think that economic warfare is much more profitable than military. Our own complex will be well funded in replacing wear and tear losses from the past 10 years' war. So I don't see any major players going hot any time soon.

Certainly can't argue with your last point, though!


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

They say that Obama has been one of the greatest gun salesmen ever, yet I think that Hillary would be far better. I know that I have invested a little more energy in stocking up on essentials while I can get them relatively cheap and easy just in case. If Trump gets in, I can just relax on that and use up some of it at the range with the family. Fun times. 

China's yuan becomes an IMF SDR reserve currency on October 1, 2016 and I believe that Americans will see more problematic long term effects from that than these elections. 

There is a lot of chatter on the net of wars to come. It is hard to wrap my mind around all of the craziness in the world, but I can certainly continue to lead my family in a proper direction regardless of all that foolishness.


----------

